# some treefrogs for sale



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey all,
I have 0.0.3 Dendropsophus marmoratus (i think they are 2.1 but not absolutely sure) that are about 2 years old, 0.0.1 Phyllomedusa tomopterna adult (pretty sure its a male), and 0.0.1 Agalychnis callidryas about 9 month oow up for sale locally. They are all c.b. I am looking to get $75 for all of them...which I think is a pretty good deal. PM or email me with any questions or for pics,
Thanks,
Field
tlsmit6000[AT]northgeorgia.edu


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Dropping the price on these guys (and girls) to $50. Thats $10 each for adult Bird poops and $20 for the adult super-tigerleg. I will throw in the red-eye for free to whoever takes these...it is a rescue that is on the road to recovery but isnt perfect yet...I really want these to go to someone who will enjoy them as much as I do. I am open to trades as well, shoot me an offer!
Thanks,
Field


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Red-eye has found a home....everything else still available. I also have a group of 0.0.5 Costa Rican Auratus sub-adults that I'm considering selling, let me know if interested.
Thanks, 
Field


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Sale Pending on everything


----------

